
Internet Outage Causes Major Delays at Sacramento Airport - fortran77
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2019/12/22/car-crash-internet-outage-delay-flights-sacramento-airport/
======
fortran77
This is a crazy story. The Internet is out because a car hit into a utility
pole, and the airport can't operate. Are our airports that vulnerable?

